# JAVA und Outlook



## Elixier (5. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mit Java eine Email generieren, eine PDF-Datei dranhängen und dann mit Outlook versenden. 
Weiß jemand wo ich so ne Komponente für Java finde?

Danke


----------



## thE_29 (5. Dez 2005)

Hö??


Was email generieren und mit Outlook versenden??


Also dieses komische Abspeicherungsformat von Outlook für Emails und dort willst ein Attachement dran hängen oder wie??

Warum nicht gleich von Java aus email schreiben und den outlook zweig wegfallen lassen!!


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

Es gibt die JavaMail-API (Forumsuche, Google), mit der du Mails zusammenstellen, verschicken, emfpangen, etc. kannst.

Mail in Java erstellen und mit Outlook verschicken, macht aber nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Elixier (5. Dez 2005)

Würde ich gerne, aber da die Kontaktdaten im Outlook gespeichert sind, will man das so haben.
Ich muss halt von der JSP-Seite aus mit einem Klick ein paar Daten aus der DB sammeln, eine PDF-Datei holen. Soweit kein Problem. Aber dann soll Outlook geöffnet werden (so wie bei mailto:....) und die PDF-Datei sollte da schon dranhängen, so dass der Anwender einfach die Emailadresse gibt und die Email versendet.
Ich habe mir sagen lassen dass es sowas schon gibt, nur muss man das finden... unc ich find´s nicht 

Danke


----------



## Elixier (5. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mail in Java erstellen und mit Outlook verschicken, macht aber nicht wirklich Sinn.


Das sehe ich genauso... leider liegt aber die Entscheidung nicht in meinen Händen...


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

mailto:karl.ranseier@isttot.de?subject=Titel&body=Siehe Anhang&attachment="\\C:\attachement.txt"


----------



## Elixier (5. Dez 2005)

Wäre schön wenn das so einfach wäre...


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Dez 2005)

von einer jsp aus??

dürfte schwer sein, eine dynamisch erzeugte HTML Datei zu finden, die irgendwie mit Outlook kommunizieren kann, das ist schon allein aus Scherheitsgründen fast unmöglich

wenn die PDF am Server erzeugt wird, dann schickst du sie zum Client -> dort muss sie vom Benutzer MANUELL im Dateisystem gespeichert werden (per "Speichern unter")

aber dann weiss aber deine JSP (bzw. der Server) überhaupt nicht mehr, wo diese Datei liegt und wie sie heisst, also kannst du sie schlecht an eine Email anhängen 

ausser <a href="mailto: gibts wenig Möglichkeiten, ohne ActiveX  irgendwas mit Outlook zu machen


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn die PDF am Server erzeugt wird, dann schickst du sie zum Client -> dort muss sie vom Benutzer MANUELL im Dateisystem gespeichert werden (per "Speichern unter")



Oder er lässt sie vom Server auf ein Netzwerklaufwerk schieben.
Iss aber auch doof, wenn dann jeder Zugriff auf jedermanns Anhänge hat..


----------



## Elixier (5. Dez 2005)

OK... Ich hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Die PDF-Datei liegt irgendwo auf der Platte und wird nicht generiert. JSP soll ja Outlook öffnen und die Datei (Pfad ist bekannt) anhängen. Mit mailto:... kann ich Outlook öffnen, aber wie hängt man eine Datei an?

Danke


----------



## dhachim (5. Dez 2005)

is zwar das Falsche Forum; aber nutze VB und VBA oder VB.Net. ist hervorragend wenn es darum geht MS Softwareschnittstellung zu haben.
Leider sonst völlig unnütz


----------



## bygones (5. Dez 2005)

Elixier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK... Ich hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
> Die PDF-Datei liegt irgendwo auf der Platte und wird nicht generiert. JSP soll ja Outlook öffnen und die Datei (Pfad ist bekannt) anhängen. Mit mailto:... kann ich Outlook öffnen, aber wie hängt man eine Datei an?
> 
> Danke


zitat von oben
mailto:karl.ranseier@isttot.de?subject=Titel&body=Siehe Anhang&attachment="\\C:\attachement.txt"


----------



## thE_29 (5. Dez 2005)

Also Notes interessiert das net 


Dort gehts nita...

Probier mal OE!


----------

